# poetry .1.



## motcon (May 15, 2007)

raze this twill weave from earthy element
settle me on footers of steel
rest me upon 300 count panacea 
nourish these pores stretched open 
as the mouths of hungered fledglings 

(i have become dependant upon your

crescendo of salty moisture 
intoxicate me with insomnia

      (you know how i devour

a deprivation(al) cleansing
rise with me flesh
sears to touch Sirius
descend with me
exhale to (our) undulate fathoms
love me as we whisper to the
	-ians
	-ists
	-iers
	-ects
	-ers
something new we have found


----------

